# Icing-frosting spreader - need recommendation



## helen-in-calif (Dec 9, 2004)

Icing-frosting spreaders seem to come in different sizes and shapes, short blades and long blades. Some have stainless steel blades and now I see some that are made of silicone. I NEED RECOMMENDATIONS. I want a useful tool for icing cakes -- preferably dishwasher safe, which would rule out the spreaders with wood handles. HELP. What spreader has worked best for you.


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

I use an OFFSET 10" spatula for almost every cake I make. The wooden handle does fine in the dishwasher. I've had these for years, and they're like new.


----------



## kthull (Oct 9, 2002)

I've read elsewhere that people use the really wide joint compound spreaders from home improvement stores. Haven't tried it myself (yet!) but those that use them swear by them. Whole cake in one shot, so they say.


----------



## katbalou (Nov 21, 2001)

i'm with momomreg - even when i was in charge of production at the local Carvel factory, we used the 10" offset with the wooden handles, they held up fine. the factory did app. 5000-7000 hand decorated cakes a day. 
kat


----------



## headless chicken (Apr 28, 2003)

I too have a 10" offset and a 10" straight for doing up sides of cakes. My offset has a wooden handle and is find in the dishwasher play it has a good feel/grip. My straight is a cheap plastic handle but both are stainless steal blades.


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

Likewise I have to agree with Kat and Momoreg, once upon a time I was a Finishing Master at Sweet Street Desserts, we did 5,000 - 8,000 cakes and up to 10,000 pies a shift. All hand done, if you got a 10" offset with a wooden handle that felt good you didn't let it out of your sights. I have yet to retire any! By the way plastic handles are fine too.
If you're worried about the dishwasher, a quick soapy rinse will do the trick


----------



## lotuscakestudio (Jun 28, 2001)

I use the plastic handled Ateco ones, but not a 10". Maybe my hands are too little, but I can't maneuver those things! The instructors in pastry school tried to break me of this habit, but a big  plllllbt! on them.


----------



## artameates (Mar 10, 2004)

wood can be reseasoned with food grade oil when it dries out. Oil makes them look new.


----------

